

A First Foray into Kubernetes - preillyme
http://dev-blog.xoom.com/2015/05/06/first-foray-kubernetes/

======
glibgil
My experience is similar. The Kubernetes community is really helpful and
active on IRC. Getting started is a matter of hours, not days. The Kismatic
packages are a big part of making that easy.

~~~
preillyme
Thanks @glibgil we want to make sure that the Kubernetes community continues
to grow and blossoms.

------
josephjacks
I really like that Xoom is taking a phased approach with their service
discovery model and not completely throwing out ZK right away. Shows that you
can gradually bring Kubernetes into your environment without needing to re-
think the entire stack, thanks to K8S's modular and extensible design.

